# Islamic primary schools in melbourne



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

Dear Friends,

i will land in Melbourne, Australia in the mid of June. I just need to know information about Islamic Schools in Melbourne from Kindergarden to Primay level.


Thanks



Faisal Mubarak


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

You can do a search here:
Melbourne Schools



fmubarak said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> i will land in Melbourne, Australia in the mid of June. I just need to know information about Islamic Schools in Melbourne from Kindergarden to Primay level.
> 
> ...


----------

